# Cadence ZRS amps



## TMR

So while i was testing out some amps, i took a few pics.

*Cadence ZRS C1*









































*Cadence ZRS C4*

































*Cadence ZRS C2*

















*Cadence ZRS C7*

































*Cadence ZRS C9*


























And some more of them...


----------



## rimshot

those all look REALLY good. Thank you for posting these!


----------



## ReloadedSS

Thanks for posting gut pics!

IIRC, ZRS are very similar to the IA series by Cadence, although the IA were more underrated and had a 5 year (!) warranty. Good amps, all in all, good value, look to be well built.


----------



## TMR

Cadence Amps


----------



## chithead

Nice... I've been eyeballing that CSA1000.4 for a budget daily driver. 150 watts to each comp, and then 600 watts bridged to the sub seems perfect. 

Does seem a bit overrated for such a small amplifier though...


----------



## TMR

chithead said:


> Nice... I've been eyeballing that CSA1000.4 for a budget daily driver. 150 watts to each comp, and then 600 watts bridged to the sub seems perfect.
> 
> Does seem a bit overrated for such a small amplifier though...


I'll throw it in my car this weekend and tell you how it does on power.


----------



## chithead

You have one? Too cool! Yes, I am definitely interested in that model if the power ratings are at least close to listed.

But I have to admit, them ZRS amps are just sekzy... and I even like the United Series also.


----------



## TMR

chithead said:


> You have one? Too cool! Yes, I am definitely interested in that model if the power ratings are at least close to listed.
> 
> But I have to admit, them ZRS amps are just sekzy... and I even like the United Series also.


I played with a few more amps today, id tell you to get yourself a ZRS C9. Really good amp for the money.


----------



## chithead

Really... that's interesting actually. 

Do you think the 250 watts bridged on the rear two channels would be enough for a subwoofer?


----------



## TMR

Its 250 is more than the rated power the csa has.


----------



## chithead

Oh wow. I really do appreciate you testing those out and being honest about it.


----------



## ChaunB3400

Looks like an Audioque board to me


----------

